# I did it...first drum ever



## Bigfaithmitch (May 4, 2008)

I've put my time in so I'm going to brag...fished this morning the beach at the far end of little island park, (FYI backbay is closed for hunting) got on the sand around 6:45 this morning. Caught Hooked up my bull drum around 8:00 got landed took pictures and released back. About 9:00 had another hookup but snapped my line. (Different rod must have had a deep nick or something) the rest of the report would be a few blues, I know a few spots were caught also but none for me (I was using frozen spot I caught mid summer) 
















http://i914.photobucket.com/albums/ac345/bigfaithmitch/2012-10-05_08-12-47_603.jpg


----------



## ChasinTails27 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hell of a fish!


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

Nice. I too am a bull drum virgin. I've caught some slots up to 27" but not an oversized yet. I'm looking forward to it though.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Congratulations! Nice fish!


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

WTG man, heck of a fish!


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Awesome catch Mitch! Congrats! I'm planning on a trip down on Wednesday if you aren't too busy!


----------



## wild_sidearm2 (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice on ur 1st one to many more. Talked to for a mon before I left sb pier if I knew it was ur 1st one then I would have congratulated u then


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Good on Ya!
That is one heckuva fish!
TjB


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Thats a nicen for your first!


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

Congratulations brotha!


----------



## NICKNICHOLS (Oct 5, 2002)

Helluva fish brother, pretty work, especially on successful release


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

Very nice fish. Just caught my first drum over the past week, so I know the feeling


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

If I understand this post correctly, this is not just your first big drum, but your first drum, period. If that's the case, that's pure awesomeness.

On the downside, it might set the standard a bit high for all future catches.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Good stuff. Bet she pulled you down the beach an inch or two


----------



## Bigfaithmitch (May 4, 2008)

Yeah...my first big drum. I've caught plenty of undersized a few just over the slot. Thanks for the support all posters, my wife was disappointed saying if its too big why did you catch it?


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

Funny you posted that - my wife said the same exact thing.


----------



## GlenS (Sep 8, 2012)

Thats awesome.. Hope to get my first oversized non keeper soon..


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Nice job Bro!


----------



## AJ35 (May 15, 2012)

Congratulations!! Been after one myself for quite a while. Nice Fish!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

perty werk


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice , reel nice ! Was he in the wash or out past the bar ?


----------



## Spiker (Jan 26, 2010)

Congrats on a fine fish! It's been a great year for reds. The kayakers are smoking them at the small boat channel area of the CBBT. Mostly on big soft plastic jigs. They(drum) have been hanging in that area for several years now.


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

VERY nice hog there. Congradulations on the fish.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great lookin fish! Congrats to you.


----------

